# stand for wiremesh basket tray drop, 20'



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Hang the trays. Is the structure not rated for this?

since you put this in the industrial forum, I’m going to go on a limb and assume that the structure should be rated for this.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have only seen basket type cable trays used for communications cables, I have never seen them used with power tray cable as a cable tray. I hate the stuff. Hate's a strong word but in this case not strong enough. 

I have seen transitions that let you change level (ramps) or make horizontal turns but never saw any that let you transition from horizontal to vertical. I usually see ladder rack or big short conduits down the wall with the bundles strapped to the ladder. 

I don't know, but I think the cable tray has to be listed for use with tray cable, and I am not sure the baskets are. I do not assume I am off the hook just because the customer specified it. A lot of times the spec or contract also has a blurb for code compliance, but even if there's not, if there's a dispute, you may be responsible because code compliance is always implied.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

https://www.anixter.com/content/dam/Suppliers/Cablofil/Cablofil_Legrand_wiremeshtray_techguide.pdf



wire mesh cable tray is very common up here in the industrial settings. We install a lot of stainless stainless wire mesh tray, and I have had inspected installations with tray cable and teck cable installed on it.

In this instance it will be majority vfd cables

We have decided to created a ladder type structure out of unistrut that fastens to the ground, to the joist and to the pan


----------

